# Rabbit seems scared of me after neutered



## Ficell (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to this forum 
hopefully you could help me out with something..

I've spayed my female rabbit (almost a year old) 10 days ago. Before the surgery she would always come to me, spin between my legs and let me pet her forever. Now, and since the surgery, she seems a bit scared, and don't let me anywhere near her. If I'm lucky I get to pet her for a few seconds (when she's probably been asleep) but then she runs away to a safe spot close by.
She runs from me the same way she used to run when we played tag (yes she's the cutest rabbit out there, and we played tag when I was bored.) but now I feel like it's not really a game for her.

Will this behaviour stick to her? Is it just because she's still a little bit sore from the operation?
Thanks!


----------



## kdubbz117 (Apr 4, 2017)

Out of my current three buns, I've only gotten one of them fixed with my own money. Harriett is estimated to be 8-10yrs old, and after much discussion with my regular vet, we figure it may be a bit too risky to get her spayed. I adopted Sweet Pea from my local SPCA, so she was already spayed. 

I got Luke neutered back in November or so while also having a mass removed from by his ribs. It was a double whammy for him, and he gave them a hard time with the anesthesia. He had some slight aggression issues but for the most part never acted on them... But he would spray and go to the bathroom wherever he pleased... Though he was easy to handle and whatnot pre-neuter. 

When I got him home, he was still pretty out of it. He didn't want to be in his pen alone; he wanted snuggles. Though I could tell he was somewhat stressed from the whole ordeal. He was like a different bunny, and I was a nervous wreck the whole time he was healing until he went for his re-check to follow up on him and get his sutures checked for their healing progress. 

Your bun should be fine. Luke used to race around and between my legs whenever I went into his pen-- while also making what sounded like a buzzing/honking sound while he raced around my feet. Needless to say, he wasn't really feeling like running around ten days after his neuter and mass removal. It's really _a lot_ for a bunny to go through. 

I would make sure that she's still eating normal, drinking normally, and so on. Aside from her seeming scared, if everything is seeming normal, I wouldn't stress too much. I would chalk it up to soreness and such for the time being. My understanding is that spays take a bit longer to recover from since it's usually a bit more intricate as opposed to neuters. I'd give her some more time and make sure everything is otherwise normal in terms of her behavior, eating, and drinking in the mean time.

I knew Luke was feeling more like himself when he decided to toss his temporary 'litter box', which was an empty Friskie's box lined with a grocery bag with litter in it. That was when I knew he was feeling more back to normal. Until that happened, I wasn't sure what signal I was looking for in terms of him feeling better.


----------



## Aki (Apr 5, 2017)

You unexpectedly took her, put her in a pet carrier, made her go to some strange place where strange people prodded and touched her before drugging her. Then she woke up hurting all over, feeling bad, and you took her back.
She probably still hurt a little.
Put yourself in her paws and think about how you would trust yourself right about now. Of course, you did the right thing by having her spayed - if she knew about cancer, I'm sure she would be thankful, but she doesn't. From her point of view, you betrayed her big time and you could do it again without warning.
Some rabbits are more forgiving than others, if she is anything like my Aki it will take a few weeks and serious grovelling (don't try approaching her without having a piece of apple or carrot with you) for her to forgive you. Besides, she can still feel it. Aki didn't want anyone touching her (not even her bunny friend) for about a month after the operation, especially her hindquarter. I mean, someone cut her open and took out her ovaries - my wisdom tooth were removed 10 days ago and I can tell you I wouldn't want anyone touching around my gums right now ^^. 
My advice is leave her alone to heal at her own pace. Act normal, don't hound her. If she doesn't want you to touch her, don't force her. Sit on the floor and offer nice treats so that she approaches you but don't pet her. Show her she can trust you. She'll get back to normal (but probably won't run around your leg anymore, as it is a hormonal conditioned behavior and has nothing to do with liking you). Aki always ignore me for a few days after a vet visit, throwing me glances like 'Don't think I don't remember what you DID!' and she gets over it eventually (Tybalt doesn't, but Tybalt is a lot more forgiving and has no memory... He's like 'I hate you, don't touch me! Oooooh... a little carrot' and you're good ^^).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 6, 2017)

Time and patience and bribery (treats).


----------

